# window tinting!



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

so im thinking about window tinting my sentra my self.there is a store on ebay which sells window tint cut-outs for ur car.do you think it will be easy?also, how do i get sticker goo off my windows?


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

mojeb21 said:


> so im thinking about window tinting my sentra my self.there is a store on ebay which sells window tint cut-outs for ur car.do you think it will be easy?also, how do i get sticker goo off my windows?


For the goo off your windows, spray some windex on it, grab a razor blade and scrape off the goo lightly.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Just get it professionally done. It isn't worth the hassle to do it yourself.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=83142


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

to get the goo off the best and safest way is this.

buy ammonia. get a plastic bag and rip it open/flat. get an empty spray bottle and fill it 1/4 with ammonia. spray it on the stieer area and place the bag over top of it. let it sit for a few minutes and sink in/soak. use a dry towle and just rub it off. you should be good to go .


MAKE SURE YOU CLEAN ANY AMMONIA RESIDUE OFF OF YOUR WINDOW BEFORE YOU TRY TINTING IT!

i just removed the tint from the 2 front side windows and my windsheild for inspection and it wasnt hard at all. just dont get mad and try ripping it off. go very very slow.....the slower you go the better it will be. i did my entire drivers side without a single spot of glue staying but it took me nearly 20minutes to do so.


----------



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

awsome! thanks for the info!

reason i want to do it my self is because its $50 for the kit on ebay.

also another question.

can i put the tint over my defrost lines on the back wondow?


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

mojeb21 said:


> can i put the tint over my defrost lines on the back wondow?


Yes, put it over it. Don't cut it into strips or something, it'll look like complete crap. Honestly though, if you've never tinted windows or had a professional show you how, I'd have a shop do it. It's not easy and it is most definitely not fun. If you don't do a good job, it'll bubble up and look like crap.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

i would pay to have it done because they have all the tools and expertise there its more of a hassle for you to do it then for them...also the biggest reason for letting them do it is that you know its done right and if it isnt done right take it back and have them fix it...watched a few buddies of mine learn that the hard way :thumbdwn:


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

I would agree that having a professional do it is best. Something else to consider is the quality of the tinting material itself. The stuff on ebay may not be the best of quality, so that means you could buy it and do the best job in town yourself, but then it could turn purple. I'm sure you've seen that before. Remember $50 spent could very well become $50 wasted if it does not turn out proper...I have had three vehicles tinted by professionals, and would not do it any other way. My 2cents. :cheers:


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

id say go with the professional doing it, yea the kits only $50 on ebay but what if you screw up then like waznme said thats $50 gone, which might be a given if you have no clue what you are doing. me and my bf tinted the windows on his olds 88 and they were a bitch. we had to do it twice cuz the first time turned out like crap. also did the windows on my brother's neon which turned out ok but it took forever just to make sure the tint was cut and going on right. so we learned our lesson and tomorrow im taking my boyfriends cutlass in to have its windows done. save yourself the aggravation and have it done right the first time.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

do the side windows your self. spray the soapy water on nice and thick and place the film just right........its not hard at all and if its pre cut it should be fine. but i would suggest having a shop do your rear window.
edit: i just did a serach on ebay for said tint kit.....i found nothing.....care to share the wealth? :thumbup:


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*Glass cleaner and a razor blade.*



mojeb21 said:


> so im thinking about window tinting my sentra my self.there is a store on ebay which sells window tint cut-outs for ur car.do you think it will be easy?also, how do i get sticker goo off my windows?


 All u need is glass cleaner and a razor blade.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

GA BOY said:


> All u need is glass cleaner and a razor blade.





Dhunter said:


> For the goo off your windows, spray some windex on it, grab a razor blade and scrape off the goo lightly.


Already made mention of that buddy. :loser:


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

pete? said:


> do the side windows your self. spray the soapy water on nice and thick and place the film just right........its not hard at all and if its pre cut it should be fine. but i would suggest having a shop do your rear window.
> edit: i just did a serach on ebay for said tint kit.....i found nothing.....care to share the wealth? :thumbup:


heres what i found
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ategory=63689&item=7984981377&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*@#$%*

I dont give a @#$% buddy that you already mention that:loser:


Dhunter said:


> Already made mention of that buddy. :loser:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

GA BOY said:


> I dont give a @#$% buddy that you already mention that:loser:


dont be a jerk. he already said that.............you repeated it...........why? dont get sand in your panties.


----------

